# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  How?

## eyesonyou

How to pay to post 4-sale add?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> How to pay to post 4-sale add?


Go to the user CP, upper left in the green bar.  Click it, scroll down to paid subscriptions, follow directions,   voila!  New member!

----------


## eyesonyou

But if you pay 1 month will you be charged every month?   Thanks alot

----------


## obxeyeguy

> But if you pay 1 month will you be charged every month? Thanks alot


C'mon, pony up for a year.  Its only like $50.  This also gives you entrance to the professionals only section(you can't see that section now).  Great place to learn and share.

----------

